# CDT not walking correctly



## chris4224 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi everyone...new to the boards and have been reading on here for the past few hours. Great info here!

I'm currently having a problem with my tortoise. Background: I've had my tortoise for about 20 years and within that time frame he's only been sick one time. 

This year has been a stressful year for him. I have been working a ton and thought I'd give him to a family member who had him in the past but no lives in lake tahoe (high altitude, I live in So Cal) He has been walking really weird, instead of walking on his front legs like normal he is now walking on the sides of his legs and dragging himself. He's never done this and was taken to the vet. The vet gave him fluids via IV and gave us some tips on his diet. I took him back, so he is now in So Cal and its only been a few days but he is still walking/crawling like this. I have no idea why this is happening. The vet thought it was dehydration but he continues to walk like this after the IV. 

Should I try soaking him with electrolytes? Any advice would be appreciated. Here is a pic of him(he is walking like normal in this picture)


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 12, 2012)

That's a really old tortoise. Beautiful too. I would soak him every day for about 20 minutes. Make sure he gets enough sun and if he's not right by Thursday if he were mine I'd take him to the Vet before too much time passes...


----------



## wellington (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello and WELCOME  nice tort. Giving you a bump. Good luck, hope all turns out well.


----------



## ascott (Aug 13, 2012)

His toenails are kinda short in the front like he has been digging lots...could he have been wearing his nails down with alot of digging or pacing? I would offer soaks daily as well...is he eating and acting normal in every other way?


----------



## chris4224 (Aug 13, 2012)

ascott said:


> His toenails are kinda short in the front like he has been digging lots...could he have been wearing his nails down with alot of digging or pacing? I would offer soaks daily as well...is he eating and acting normal in every other way?



We live on 3/4 of an acre so he did get around. But, he mostly walked on dirt or grass. Everything else is 100% the same, his eating and his behavior.


----------



## Laura (Aug 13, 2012)

Did he get dropped?


----------



## ascott (Aug 13, 2012)

> We live on 3/4 of an acre so he did get around. But, he mostly walked on dirt or grass. Everything else is 100% the same, his eating and his behavior.





> walking on the sides of his legs and dragging himself.



Do you mean as though he is way bow legged in the front and then the rear dragging scraping on the ground?


----------



## chris4224 (Aug 22, 2012)

Laura said:


> Did he get dropped?



Well after a second vet visit and xrays it turns out he has a bladder stone and it requires surgery. The vet wanted $3300 for everything. I'm going to contact a different specialist and see if his price is different. If it costs this much I'm going to have to give him up for adoption to someone that can afford to do this. 

Ive had him for 30+ years, so bummed right now


----------



## dmmj (Aug 22, 2012)

Most of the CTTC chapters have sick tortoise funds for ones who get turned in and need help. Plus there are many vet tech members who can get the surgery done at a greatly reduced price. As a last resort you can turn him into one of the chapters, but be warned they won't allow you to readopt it after he is fixed.


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 22, 2012)

I really hope you can get treatment you can afford... that's very sad news


----------



## chris4224 (Aug 22, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Most of the CTTC chapters have sick tortoise funds for ones who get turned in and need help. Plus there are many vet tech members who can get the surgery done at a greatly reduced price. As a last resort you can turn him into one of the chapters, but be warned they won't allow you to readopt it after he is fixed.



In order to use those funds does the the tortoise have to be turned in? 

Can you explain more about vet tech members that get greatly reduced prices. Thanks


----------



## dmmj (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes the sick tortoise fund is used specifically for tortoises turned in. Otherwise people could just abuse the monies in there by asking and not wanting to pay themselves (I am not pointing to you just in general). The vet techs often get them done for little or no cost, because they work at the vet's office, I don't know if it is standard industry wide, just the ones I know of at my CTTC meetings.


----------



## Laura (Aug 22, 2012)

have you tried Carecredit.com ? you can get a credit card for vet work that most Vets will accept for payment now...


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 22, 2012)

Go to a different vet, but first make sure it is a tortoise-qualified vet. Explain to him that you can't afford the $3300 that the other vet said the operation would cost. If this vet agrees that it is a stone that requires surgery, then see if the vet will work with you and lower the price and maybe take payments. I'm sure once the vet realizes how long you've had the tortoise, how much he means to you, they will work with you price-wise.

And a note to you about stones. Usually stones are caused by the tortoise eating foods high in oxalates plus being chronically dehydrated.


----------



## Mgridgaway (Aug 23, 2012)

You may find this interesting: http://www.lbah.com/word/tortoise-bladder-stones/

Sorry to hear about your poor tort  Hope you can find a solution that allows you to keep him.


----------



## ascott (Aug 23, 2012)

Darn it, how big did the vet say the stone is? Also, where in the world are you located?


----------



## chris4224 (Aug 24, 2012)

ascott said:


> Darn it, how big did the vet say the stone is? Also, where in the world are you located?



The stone looks rather large...Im located in the San Fernando Valley. I had a friend at work recommend a doctor by the name of Dr. Greek at http://gavh.net/

He has some rather good reviews going around and performs these surgeries on a regular basis. He is going to do it for a fraction of what the other Vet wanted. If you want to know the cost PM me and i'll tell you. He does in tomorrow morning at 9:15am and his surgery is scheduled for Tuesday (Aug 28th). I can't wait till he is all better!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 24, 2012)

That's pretty good news. I've heard good things about Dr. Greek.


----------



## ascott (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh great news for an undesirable situation. It is good to know you have a reliable source and please please keep us in the loop so we can continue to rally for a quick and healthy recovery....


----------

